# Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot



## Mosel-County (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Wer kann mir detailiert schildern, was passieren würde, wenn man beim Nachtageln erwischt wird.(wenn man alle Scheine(blauer und Gewässererlaubnisschein hat)).


Bitte keine Vermutungen oder Belehrungen...

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Jose (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

der rechtsanwalt, den du dir am besten schon mal nimmst

_[keine vermutung, keine belehrung]_


----------



## Benson (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Hi,

wenn das ein vereinsinternes Verbot ist dann entscheidet die Vereinsführung wie man den Verstoß ahndet.

Ist das ein gesetzliches Verbot, dann wird es sich um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit handeln. Dann wäre ein Bußgeld fällig.

Nach der Uhrzeit deines Postings und der Frage nach, bist du wohl eben erwischt worden|supergri

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Mosel-County (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Nee bin nicht erwischt worden. Angeln ist bis 0.00 Uhr erlaubt.

Ist ein öffentliches Gewässer. 

Das mit dem Rechtsanwalt ist Schwachsinn...

Wie hoch ist so ein Bußgeld?
Werden die Ruten eingezogen?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

angel rein and find out...


----------



## close (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Hier kostet es 15€ aber keine Ahnung ob sie da einen Spielraum haben.

mfg.


----------



## Ralle2609 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

das kann bis zum einzug des equipments führen und zu geldstrafen.... dabei ist es keine seltenheit aus dem verein geworfen zu werden


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Also die meisten Nachtangelverbote, die mir bekannt sind, sind vereinsintern - bzw. von der kartenausgebenden Stelle geschaffen worden, die auch eine Fischereigenossenschaft sein kann.

Damit wäre auch die Strafe eine "vereinsinterne".

Meist hat das auch versicherungstechnische Gründe, weil man eben als Vereinsmitglied auch in gewissen Maße über den Verein versichert sein KANN.

Zudem haben vermutlich oft die Kontrolleure auch keine Lust, sich nachts an dunkle Gestalten ranzuschleichen, um zu kontrollieren.

Mir ist in NRW zumindest keine gesetzliche Regelung bekannt, die das Nachtangeln verbietet.

Also gilt es mal einen Blick in die betreffende Satzung zu werfen, ob dort etwas Konkretes steht, ansonsten ist man der Willkür eines vereinsinternen "Ehrengerichtes" bzw. des Vorstandes ausgeliefert.

Konkrete "Preise" sind mir dafür nicht bekannt - aber das kann eben regional recht unterschiedlich sein.

Die Sanktionen des Vereins-bzw. die Befugnisse des Vorstandes etc. sollten festgeschrieben sein - das kann vom "Du Du Du", über Arbeitsdienste bis zum Rausschmiss reichen.

Viel Glück!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Meißtens gebe ich Ernie ja Recht, in dem Fall aber nicht ( ganz ).


Du schilderst kein Nachtangelverbot, sondern eine ganz normale Situation an einem Gastkartengewässer.

Du hast einen befristeten Fischereierlaubnisschein bis 0.00h des betreffenden Tages. Ab 0.01h angelst Du ohne Fischereierlaubnis, also schwarz. 
Die Folgen sind die, wie bei jedem anderen Schwatzangler auch. 

Wenn Du Karten für zwei aufeinanderfolgende Tage hast, kannst Du die Nacht durchfischen bis zur folgenden Mitternacht. Es sei denn, das hast Du nicht beschrieben, es gibt noch weiterreichende Einschränkungen, wie z.B. " Angeln von Sonnenaufgang " o.ä. bis 0.00h. Dann ist um Mitternacht definitiv Schluß. 

Als Vereinsangler kann das u.U. auch so ausgelegt werden, wenn ein bestimmter Zeitraum vom angeln ausgeschlossen ist. Denn auch als Vereinsmitglied gilt Deine Erlaubnis nur im Rahmen der vertraglich festgelegten Zeiten. Für die ausgeklammerten Zeiten hast Du keine Fischereierlaubnis.
Ob ein Verein sein Mitglied deswegen anzeigt, oder mit vereinsinternen Mitteln sanktioniert, ist eine andere Frage. 

Als Gastangler gilt auf jeden Fall = Angeln ohne gültige Fischereierlaubnis = Fischwilderei


----------



## T2sCorp (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> das kann bis zum einzug des equipments führen und zu geldstrafen.... dabei ist es keine seltenheit aus dem verein geworfen zu werden


 
Das Equipment kann nicht eingezogen werden.

So ein unfuk.


----------



## Lucius (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Mosel-County schrieb:


> Nee bin nicht erwischt worden. Angeln ist bis 0.00 Uhr erlaubt.
> 
> Ist ein öffentliches Gewässer.
> 
> ...




Halt mal an dich, junger Padavan und wunder dich nicht bei solch einer "intelligenten"  Frage auch solch "dumme" Antworten zu bekommen!?


Entweder du bist im härtesten Fall deinen Schein,die Angelsachen etc. los und hast ne Geldstrafe am Bein oder der Kontrolleur wünscht dir noch einen schönen Abend..., genau dazwischen wird in etwa alles liegen was dir passieren kann!

Und viel genauer wirst du hier keine Antwort bekommen können, bei solch detailierten Angaben........
Ralle hat´s ja schön auf den Punkt gebracht!

Wenn du noch nicht erwischt worden bist, hast du doch die möglichkeit dich sozusagen "vorbeugend" bei der dafür entscheidenden Stelle zu informieren und das kann bei den unterschiedlichen Regelungen in Deutschland mit Sicherheit nicht das Board sein, oder!?


----------



## padotcom (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



T2sCorp schrieb:


> Das Equipment kann nicht eingezogen werden.
> 
> So ein unfuk.



Natürlich!! 

Zitat:
Die bei der Tat mitgeführten und verwendeten Angelgeräte können von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden eingezogen werden (§ 295 StGB). Das bedeutet, das Eigentum an den eingezogenen Geräten geht auf den Staat über (§ 74e Abs. 1 StGB).
Zitat Ende.

Von hier: http://www.ra-klose.com/html/fischereistrafrecht.html


----------



## EuroCarpeR (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> angel rein and find out...



Haha :vik:, ders gut!

Aber back to Topic. So dumm ist das mit dem Rechtsanwalt gar nicht, wenn du in einer ausgeschilderten Nachtangelzone fischst, und womöglich auch etwas gefangen hast, ist das mal ganz schnell Wilderei bzw. Fischdiberei, das ist kein Kavaliersdelikt mehr. 

Z.B. Kollege ist in Belgien erwischt worden, der wollte in Holland fischen, hat auch alles Karten gehabt, aber hat sich dann unwissentlich 80 m zu weit hingesetzt, genau 80 m hinter der Grenze. Ist dann nachts vonder Polizei geschnappt worden, ergo: 5000 € sollte er bezahlen...Hat sich lieber neues Angelzeugs gekauftm, denn seins wurde eingezogen.


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Bin ich hier im falschen Film?

Da wird sich im Vorfeld erkundigt, mit welcher Strafe man rechnen muss, wenn man etwas verbotenes macht#q

Sorry, das ist für mich schon im Vorfeld eine vorsätzliche Tat, wenn sie denn ausgeführt und aufgedeckt wird. Das hat für mich nichts mit Ethik des Angelns und Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun, das ist für mich asozial und ist nicht geeignet, ein positives Bild von Anglern zu erzeugen. #d

Ich kann nur hoffen, das es sich bei dem TE um einen Jugendlichen handelt, der im Laufe der Zeit noch etwas vernünftiger wird.


----------



## Mosel-County (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Hallo zusammen,

um das ganze ein wenig zu präzisieren:

Nachts (von 24Uhr bis 1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang) ist das fischen untersagt.->(Auszug aus dem Schein)

Der Schein wird vom Land Rheinland-Pfalz über den jeweiligen Pächter rausgegegeben.

Vereine gibt es keine.

MFG

junger Padavan:q


----------



## Mosel-County (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

mach dir keine Sorgen Ulli...ich gehe nicht nachts Angeln.


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Die Fragestellung ist schon falsch. Der TE hat keinen gültigen Schein für das Angeln bei Nacht also ist es ganz einfach Fischwilderei!:c


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Mosel-County schrieb:


> Der Schein wird vom Land Rheinland-Pfalz über den jeweiligen Pächter rausgegegeben.



Schein gekauft und unterschrieben?

falls ´ja´, dann hast Du diese Bedingungen akzeptiert und darfst unter Einhaltung dieser dort angeln

_und dann hält man sich gefälligst da auch dran_ - und verstößt nicht mutwillig dagegen #d

solche und ähnliche Fragen :v einfach nur an!
:e​


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Mosel-County schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> um das ganze ein wenig zu präzisieren:
> 
> ...




Bleibt dabei.

Du bist für den Zeitraum nicht Fischeriausübungsberechtigt und angelst somit schwarz. 

Wie das im Falle einer Anzeige ausgelegt wird, ist nicht vorherzusagen. Im schlimmsten Fall halt als Wilderei.


----------



## close (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Also hier am Bodensee (Obersee) ist es bis 1.00 Uhr erlaubt.
Kollege von mir ist um 1.15 Uhr Kontroliert worden und hat 15€ Strafe bezahlt.
Frage mich aber wer auf den Schwachsinn gekommen ist mit dem Nachtangelverbot. Sollen da die Fische in Ruhe schlafen können oder so? |kopfkrat
Die Aussage bezieht sich jetzt auf staatliche Nachtangelverbote, das mit dem Versicherungstechnischen Problemen bei Vereinen ist schon klar.
Ich hab allerdings noch nie gehört das man sich eine spezielle Erlaubniss für das Nachtangeln holen kann.

Könnt echt jedes mal an See kotzen wenn man um kurz vor 1.00 Uhr einen Zupfer nach dem anderen hat und dann zusammen packen muß.

mfg.


----------



## erT (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Bin ich hier im falschen Film?
> 
> Da wird sich im Vorfeld erkundigt, mit welcher Strafe man rechnen muss, wenn man etwas verbotenes macht#q
> 
> ...




Weil beim Nachtangeln was genau für gefährliche, umweltberohende und ethisch verwerfliche Situationen entstehen?
Sich im Rahmen des Natur und Tierschutzes an alle Bestimmungen zu halten ist die eine Sache.
Sich aber zu informieren, was passiert wenn man seinen Wurm ne Stunde länger baden lässt, als vom Verein erwünscht, ist eine ganz andere.
Stellenweise hat man in Deutschland keine Wahl zwischen vielen Vereinen um sich seinen 'passenden' auszusuchen. Im Zweifel muss man sich Regeln beugen, die an die DDR erinnern. Kleinlichkeiten und Engstirnigkeiten der Vereinsvorstände findet man zu hauf. Was ist da menschlicher, als einfach mal bis in die Nacht angeln zu wollen, auch wenn das jemand vorurteilsvoll zu verbieten versucht?

'Asozial' ist viel mehr solch ein Verhalten, mit 'bösen Worten' auf Anglerkollegen hinunter zu spucken. Mein Gott....es geht hier nicht um Sprengstofffischen!


----------



## wusel345 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Mosel-County schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> um das ganze ein wenig zu präzisieren:
> 
> ...


 

Ich verstehe das ganze Palaver nicht. Wenn auf dem Schein steht, das von 24 Uhr bis 1 Std. vor Sonnenaufgang nicht geangelt werden darf, dann halte ich mich daran. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen pure Dummheit.

Gesetze sind dazu da sie zu befolgen, nicht sie zu brechen. Der "Wilde Westen" liegt schon 150 Jahre hinter uns! Und wer doch meint sie brechen zu müssen muss auch mit den Konsequenzen leben können.

Punkt und Ende!

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Gemini (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ganze Palaver nicht. Wenn auf dem Schein steht, das von 24 Uhr bis 1 Std. vor Sonnenaufgang nicht geangelt werden darf, dann halte ich mich daran. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen pure Dummheit.



Ausserdem würden dann Vereinsmitglieder und sonstige Angler mit Erlaubnisschein die Harmonie und das Naturerleben der zahlreichen Schwarzangler stören die nächtens in aller Ruhe ihre Langleinen mit 30+ Haken ausbringen...

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, man sollte sich an Vorschriften halten. Ich finde es nur etwas 'ungeschickt' Angler mit Angelberechtigung nachts auszusperren und Schwarzfischern Tür und Tor zu öffnen. Ich habe schon öfters die Reste von solchen 'Schwarzen Sessions' morgens zu offizieller Stunde beseitigen dürfen.


----------



## erT (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ganze Palaver nicht. Wenn auf dem Schein steht, das von 24 Uhr bis 1 Std. vor Sonnenaufgang nicht geangelt werden darf, dann halte ich mich daran. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen pure Dummheit.
> 
> Gesetze sind dazu da sie zu befolgen, nicht sie zu brechen. Der "Wilde Westen" liegt schon 150 Jahre hinter uns! Und wer doch meint sie brechen zu müssen muss auch mit den Konsequenzen leben können.
> 
> ...



Ob dumm oder nicht ist eine andere Frage.
Trotzdem gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen sinnvollen Gesetzen und blöden Regeln, die vielmehr aus Faulheit und Vorurteilen entstehen, als auf grundliegend wichtigen naturschützenden Hintergründen basieren.
Wenn ich nun 2,3 mal im Jahr spontan ne Stunde länger sitzen bleibe, um eine grad gute Beißzeit auszunutzen, dann hab ich schlichtweg Pech, wenn ich erwischt werde.
Nicht umsonst sind die Strafen dafür weitläufig sehr milde gehalten, solange keine weiteren Regeln gebrochen werden.

Ich würde wohl nie unerlaubt ein Nachtangeln planen. Jemanden hier aber als Schwerverbrecher anzuprangern, weil er um halb 1 noch angelt, ist schlichtweg kleinlich, arrogant und engstirnig.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ganze Palaver nicht. Wenn auf dem Schein steht, das von 24 Uhr bis 1 Std. vor Sonnenaufgang nicht geangelt werden darf, dann halte ich mich daran. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen pure Dummheit.
> 
> Gesetze sind dazu da sie zu befolgen, nicht sie zu brechen. Der "Wilde Westen" liegt schon 150 Jahre hinter uns! Und wer doch meint sie brechen zu müssen muss auch mit den Konsequenzen leben können.
> 
> ...




Also hier gehe ich mit dir nicht konform. Gesetzte "darfst du, bzw. kannst du" brechen wenn du genügend Geld hast oder gesellschaftlich zu den oberen zählst (Beziehungen etc.), ohne dass es für dich nennenswerte Konsequenzen hat. Nur ein Beispiel sind die Flugkilometer Abrechnungen, oder Anwesenheitseintragungen im Bundestag etc. und auch die Polizei/Kripo macht es gerne was ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß. Wie nennt man es dann oft so schön Auslegungssache.
Von daher halte ich es für Intelligent sich vorher zu erkundigen, falls man doch mal aus versehen ein Gesetz überschreitet, um nachher nicht der Dumme zu sein.

In meinen Augen ist Wissen Intelligent und nicht Wissen dumm.


----------



## Mosel-County (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Hallo zusammen!

Danke schon mal für die vielen Reaktionen von

überspitzt gesagt:

"du gehörst in den Knast und bist moralisch unterste Schublade, weil du es wagst dich zu erkundigen"

bis zu 

"probiers doch einfach aus"

Ich habe mich in erster Linie dafür interessiert, weil ich gestern Abend schön brav um kurz vor 0.00Uhr meine Ruten reingkurbelt habe und 200 Meter weiter hat sich jemand auf seiner Liege eingekuschelt.

Ich persönlich halte das Verbot für überholt, habe mich bisher aber dran gehalten! 

Da es aber bei uns so einige gibt, die das immer mal wieder machen, wollte ich mich hier einfach mal spontan erkundigen, was denn so anstehen kann, wenn man erwischt wird.

An alle die, die den Moralapostel gespielt haben -> ich glaube, dass 99% hier irgendwann, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, mal ein Gesetz/Verordnung überschritten haben. Und sei es, dass Sie nur zu schnell gefahren sind.#h

In diesem Sinne, erst mal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren#6


----------



## Ulli3D (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass der TE einen Angelschein hat und dafür auch etwas gelernt hat. Falls ja, dann sollte er doch wissen, dass er ohne Erlaubnis angelt, wenn er außerhalb der erlaubten Zeiten angelt also sich der Fischwilderei schuldig macht.

Und dieses rumpalavern über sinnvolle und weniger sinnvolle Regelungen ist doch Unfug. Wer will denn dann festlegen, was sinnvoll ist oder nicht? 2 Ruten, so ein Quatsch, ich kann hier doch gut mit 6 Ruten angeln, Mindestmaß 50 cm, Unsinn, für mich ist ein Fisch mir 30cm schon groß genug für die Pfanne #q

Entweder ich lebe in einer Gemeinschaft/ Gesellschaft und bin bereit mich den bestehenden Regeln zu unterwerfen, sprich sie zu beachten, oder aber ich will mich nicht an die Regeln halten, weil ich sie für sinnlos halte, dann muss ich entweder den langen Marsch durch die Instanzen gehen und versuchen die Regeln zu ändern oder aber ich muss mir eine Gesellschaft suchen, deren Regeln mir passen.

Sicherlich hat jeder schon mal die Regeln im Straßenverkehr gebrochen aber dann geschieht das doch normalerweise unbewusst und nicht mit Absicht, oder? Wer dagegen schon mit dem Gedanken los fährt, heute fahr ich mal mit 80 durch die 30er Zone, der ist für mich entweder ein potentieller Mörder oder ein Wahnsinniger. Oder ist so etwas zulässig/ entschuldbar, weil er meint, die 30er Regelung sei völliger Unsinn?


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meißtens gebe ich Ernie ja Recht, in dem Fall aber nicht ( ganz ).
> 
> 
> Du schilderst kein Nachtangelverbot, sondern eine ganz normale Situation an einem Gastkartengewässer.
> ...


 
Hm,

nur damit ich den Fall verstehe - geht es um einen Gastangler, der eine Karte für nur einen Angeltag hat, oder um einen Angler, der Karten für den angebrochenen Angeltag hat und auch für den Folgetag?

Bei einer Karte für nur einen Tag ist so oder so um 0 Uhr Ende mit angeln-das ist klar.

Wenn man aber für 2 aufeinanderfolgende Tage die Karten hat, dann könnte es nur richtig Ärger geben, weil man in der Zeitspanne zwischen 0 Uhr und "einer Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang", also regelwidrig gefischt hat.

Das könnte dann in der Tat als Verletzung "fremden Fischerei- oder Fischereiausübungsrechtes" angesehen werden und mächtig Ärger geben. (-->§ 293 StGB)

Es läge dann eine Überschreitung des übertragenen Fischereirechte vor, welche für den Tatbestand ausreicht!


Viel interessanter finde ich, mal den Sinn und Zweck von Nachtangelverboten zu hinterfragen?

Wofür verbietet man das? (neben möglicherweise versicherungstechnischen Gründen?)

Abgesehen davon sind Grenzfälle sicherlich spannend:

Was ist, wenn ich den 2m Wels über 0 Uhr hinaus drillen muß??? (Schnur kappen und nach Hause gehen, damit man nicht Schwarzangler ist?)

Was passiert,wenn man versehentlich (!) einschläft und die Ruten drinläßt? (-->Vorsatz???...)

Welcher "Sonnenaufgang zählt? (der meteorologische Sonnenaufgang, oder der tatsächliche???).

Naja - riskieren würde ich es auch nicht, gerade als Gastangler ist man schnell im Visier.

Gott sei Dank ist dort wo ich angeln gehe das Nachtangeln erlaubt!

Ernie


----------



## Gemini (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Viel interessanter finde ich, mal den Sinn und Zweck von Nachtangelverboten zu hinterfragen?



Oh oh, durch dein langes Posting hast du die Weisung weiter oben nicht rechtzeitig gesehen. Hier gibt es nichts zu hinterfragen sondern sich an die Anordnungen zu halten sonst raus aus der Gemeinschaft und ab in die stille Ecke!!!


----------



## Mosel-County (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

@Ulli -> habe mich ja auch immer dran gehalten - also bin ich gesellschaftlich voll integriert #h

habe auch nie gegen Schonfristen, Mindestmaße oder Laichschonbezirke verstoßen...find ich auch alles brechtigt und logisch.

Nur das Nachtangelverbot kann ich nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen?! - halte mich aber trotzdem dran - also ganz cool bleiben


----------



## Mosel-County (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

@Ernie 

habe einen Ganzjahresschein und spezielle Nachtangelscheine gibt es nicht ->gilt also für jedermann


----------



## padotcom (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Bei uns hier ist nahezu überall Nachtangelverbot. Begründet wird das damit, das Nachts besonders häufig und besonders gern die Reusen und Netze der Berufsfischer leer gemacht werden. 
Ich hab mich mal darüber mit einem von der Zunft unterhalten. Die haben das tatsächlich durchgesetzt. Komplette Havel ist Nachtangelverbot. Der Fischer sagte, das ihm nicht zuzumuten ist, das er nun auch noch Nachts Patrolie fährt um sein Eigentum zu schützen. Und er behauptete das über 90% der Erwischten (also die sich an seinen Reusen zu schaffen machten) Angler gewesen wären.


----------



## Mosel-County (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Mmmhh...

Die Reuse kann ich doch auch so leer machen...oder?

Wenn man erwischt wird gibts doch, ob Nachtangelverbot hin oder her, sowieso ein paar aufn Deckel.


----------



## Gemini (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



padotcom schrieb:


> Bei uns hier ist nahezu überall Nachtangelverbot. Begründet wird das damit, das Nachts besonders häufig und besonders gern die Reusen und Netze der Berufsfischer leer gemacht werden.



Bei uns heissen die Reusen Vereinsweiher und die werden nachts nicht von richtigen Anglern entvölkert... 

Ist doch interessant wie die Sichtweise und Auslegung zu pro und kontra Nachtangelverbot regional unterschiedlich sein kann...


----------



## Benson (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



erT schrieb:


> Ob dumm oder nicht ist eine andere Frage.
> Trotzdem gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen sinnvollen Gesetzen und blöden Regeln, die vielmehr aus Faulheit und Vorurteilen entstehen, als auf grundliegend wichtigen naturschützenden Hintergründen basieren.
> Wenn ich nun 2,3 mal im Jahr spontan ne Stunde länger sitzen bleibe, um eine grad gute Beißzeit auszunutzen, dann hab ich schlichtweg Pech, wenn ich erwischt werde.
> Nicht umsonst sind die Strafen dafür weitläufig sehr milde gehalten, solange keine weiteren Regeln gebrochen werden.
> ...



|good:


----------



## archie01 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



erT schrieb:


> Jemanden hier aber als Schwerverbrecher anzuprangern, weil er um halb 1 noch angelt, ist schlichtweg kleinlich, arrogant und engstirnig.



Hallo
Und es sind immer dieselben , die man aber mit einem Eintrag in die Ignore Liste prima loswerden kann :vik:
Hin und wieder öffne ich doch noch mal einen Beitrag von denen , doch es bestätigt sich mein Urteil mit fast jedem Beitrag.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Der Sonnenuntergang in Frankfurt am Main, liegt schön mittig, wird für heute mit 21.03 Uhr angegeben (Quelle: Sonnenuntergang.de). Det janze plus eine Stunde und schon hat man seine Deadline, wenn man die plus eins Regelung auf seinem Schein hat. Bei einem 24 Stunden Ticket der Bahn fragt ja auch keiner, ob es vielleicht nicht doch 26 Stunden Gülitgkeit hat!

Die wirklich tollsten Begründungen bezüglich Nachtangelverboten gabs und gibts ja in den beiden südlichen Bundesländern aus den Mündern diverser Verbandsmenschen. "Das Nachtangeln fördert die Schwarzfischerei!" Auf solche Geistesblitze kommt man vermutlich nur unter zuhilfenahme psychogener Drogen. :q


----------



## wusel345 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Wenn das mit dem "Schwerverbrecher" auf mein Posting bezogen war, hat da jemand etwas falsch verstanden. Aber ich oute mich mal als jemand, der sich an gewisse Regeln hält und wenn im Urlaub auf meiner Gastkarte steht, dass ich von 0 Uhr bis kurz vor Sonnenaufgang nicht angeln darf, dann halte ich mich daran, auch wenn des Nachts der Waller beisst. Das erspart mir Stress, Ärger und finanzielle Kosten. Zum Glück gibt es in unserem Verein kein Nachtangelverbot. 

Aber ich gehe mit der Mehrheit der Kollegen konform: verstehen tue ich es auch nicht, dieses Verbot. In meinen Augen auch Schwachsinn.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Genau so spezielle Typen wie hier im AB sind der Grund, warum bei uns von den Vereinen keine Gastkarten mehr vergeben werden.
Die Mentalität dieser, bei uns an den Gewässern zu tun, was sie für richtig halten, da ja jeder so seine Regeln und Gesetze gehabt hat, die er aus seinem Verständnis brechen durfte, brachte sie dazu,  nun in ihrer Badewanne zuhause nur noch fischen zu dürfen.

Der nun folgende Vorwurf der Vereinsmeierei geht mir dabei gelinde gesagt am Allerwertesten vorbei, denn dafür ist nun Ruhe am Gewässer von diesen Typen, die nur Kontrollen und Ärger verursachten !
Mögen sie weiterhin die Gewässerordnungen der Gewässer, die nun für sie gesperrt sind, hinterfragen, wenn sie schon nicht geistig reif sind, ihren eigenen Charakter zu hinterfragen!


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Genau so schauts aus Toni! |good:


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

ca.500 Reusen säumen eins meiner Gewässer,Nachtangeln erlaubt mit Gastkarte Verein....und komischerweise gibt es keine Probleme und das im ganzen Bezirk nicht(sprich andere Vereine,IG usw.......).

Auch sonst keine großen sorgen mit Nachtanglern hier im ganzen gebiet und umkreis 100km (Bezirk),wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Nachts und tag's,wer mist bauen will tut das dann wenn er meint es zutun egal wie spät es ist.Ok Dunkelheit schützt,aber kann heute nicht verallgmeinert werden,auch tagsüber werden 911er........ geklaut.........

Und wir gehen regelmässig Nachts Kontrollieren,in meinen Augen die gleichen Vorfälle (wenn) wie am tage auch stadtfinden meistens Müll,und selbst Osteuropa spielt Nachts nicht wilde Sau,ausnahmen gibt es in jeder Schicht und überall.

Wie einige wissen behandel ich alle Verstöße hier im meinem Bezirk,und ich kann keine mehrheit zu Nachtverstossen feststellen.Kann aber ja von region zu region anders sein,und Angler gibt es hier mehr als genug das kann also nicht der grund sein.


#hlg


----------



## archie01 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Genau so spezielle Typen wie hier im AB sind der Grund, warum bei uns von den Vereinen keine Gastkarten mehr vergeben werden.




Hallo
Ich seh das Problem nicht , der Verein kann entweder 24 Std auf der Tageskarte festlegen oder fürs Nachtangeln zwei Scheine fordern - wer das will wird das auch zahlen......
Aber sicher kein Argument , keine Karten mehr auszugeben.
Für alles weitere gibt`s ja durchaus die Möglichkeit , die Gastangler auch mal zu kontrollieren....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## close (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Ich würde sagen das jeder genau weis bis wann man Angeln darf, der jenige der dann die ganze Nacht geht ist einfach selber Schuld und hat genau gewust was er macht.
Klar war ich auch schon oft die ganze Nacht am Wasser wenn man das Angeln mit einer Grillparty verbindet.
Allerdings hatte ich da auch noch keinen Sau teuren Schein den man mir abnehmen konnte.
Seid ich ihn habe halte ich mich auch daran.
Muß aber ganz klar sagen das bisher noch nicht mal die Polizei was wegen dem Angeln gemeint hat wenn sie wegen dem Feuer am See aufgetaucht ist.
Die wollten zum Glück nicht mal den Schein sehen auch wenn es um 3 Uhr oder später war.

Mein Motto ist da, Regeln sind dazu da um gebrochen zu werden und wenn man erwischt wird sollte man wenigstens dazu stehen und nicht versuchen sich durch irgend nen Scheiß raus zu reden.
Da brech ich eher vor Lachen zusammen wenn jemand einschläft und dann Strafe bezahlen muß als wenn einer das bewust macht.

mfg.

Ps: ich lass das jetzt einfach mal so stehen, ist mir schon klar das mich für den Text jetzt dann gleich so ein Staat lakaie oder Gutmensch zum Teufel wünscht. #h


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Was fürn Alarm wegen ner kleinen Anfrage.
Richtig Spitze sind aber die Schlußfolgerungen auf den sozialen Charakter des Fragestellenden....


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Richtig Spitze sind aber die Schlußfolgerungen auf den sozialen Charakter des Fragestellenden....



Lass mich nachlesen, wo das steht?


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



close schrieb:


> Mein Motto ist da, Regeln sind dazu da um gebrochen zu werden



Ah ja. Wenn man dir also hinterrücks und unerkannt eine über den Scheitel zieht, dann bist du glücklich und zufrieden, denn es entspricht ja genau deinem Motto; die Regel wurde gebrochen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

@ Andal

lass es gut sein, du wirst es als "Staat lakaie" und "Gutmensch" nie verstehen ...


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Lass mich nachlesen, wo das steht?


 
Schau die Beiträge 15 , 19 , 28 , 30 , 40 an.

*Die Goldwage bewußt nicht angewendet*a lese *ich *zwischen den Zeilen deutlich heraus was die Schreiber vom TE halten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



close schrieb:


> Mein Motto ist da, Regeln sind dazu da um gebrochen zu werden und ...
> 
> 
> ich lass das jetzt einfach mal so stehen, ist mir schon klar das mich für den Text jetzt dann gleich so ein Staat lakaie oder Gutmensch zum Teufel wünscht. #h



Ganz ehrlich? Zum Teufel wünsche ich dich nicht, aber ich muss sagen, dass ich ganz selten so etwas dummes und idiotisches gelesen habe.

In letzter Zeit kommt dieses pubertäre "Billy the Kid-Getue" ja häufiger vor, als wenn man, wenn man gegen irgendeine Regel verstößt der Staatsmacht den Finger zeigt. In den allermeisten Fällen ist so ein prahlerisches Gebrülle eben nur Getue und in der Realität sieht es dann ganz anders aus als im anonymen Internet. 
Neu ist in letzter Zeit, Leute die sich weitestgehend an Regeln halten, als "Staatslakaien" oder "Gutmenschen zu bezeichnen. So ein Posting macht mich immer etwas betroffen, weil man sich ja vorstellen kann, wie frustrierend ein Leben sonst so sein muss, wenn man meint im Anglerboard den Renegaten geben zu müssen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Schau die Beiträge 15 , 19 , 28 , 30 , 40 an.
> 
> *Die Goldwage bewußt nicht angewendet*a lese *ich *zwischen den Zeilen deutlich heraus was die Schreiber vom TE halten.



  Da du von Posting 40 redest, das ja von MIR stammt:

Was halte ich vom TE?
Wo liest du das zwischen den Zeilen heraus?

Zur Aufklärung deines Unvermögens des Lesens zwischen den Zeilen bezüglich Posting 40:

Der TE hat öfters gesagt, dass er sich an Gesetze und Regelungen hält, auch wenn er diese nicht für sinnvoll hält!
Genau das ist auch meine Einstellung!
Ich kann den TE nicht gemeint haben und habe ihn nicht gemeint!
Soweit zu meinem Postig 40!

Statt zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, solltest du beim Lesen mitdenken! 
Zumindest was mein Posting 40 betrifft!


----------



## padotcom (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*




archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich seh das Problem nicht , der Verein kann entweder 24 Std auf der Tageskarte festlegen oder fürs Nachtangeln zwei Scheine fordern - wer das will wird das auch zahlen......
> Aber sicher kein Argument , keine Karten mehr auszugeben.
> Für alles weitere gibt`s ja durchaus die Möglichkeit , die Gastangler auch mal zu kontrollieren....
> ...


 
Zumal sich dann die Mitglieder nicht wundern müssen, wenn die Beiträge immer weiter steigen. Aber jedem Verein das seine. Sollen diejenigen doch unter ihrer Glashaube glücklich werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Archie01:

Im Bezirk Oberbayern ist das Nachtangleverbot gesetzlich geregelt, da hat der Verein keinen Einfluss darauf!

Padotcom

Richtig: Die Mitglieder wollen tatsächlich höheren Beitrag zahlen und nun Ruhe am Wasser haben ... Ruhe nicht vor Fremden und anderen Anglern, sondern Ruhe vom Ärger, der massiv zugenommen hat ... die Glasglocke ist eine Schutzhaube ...

Es sind die Sprüche wie vorhin hier zu lesen, wie "Regeln sind da, um gebrochen zu werden", die dies verursachen!


----------



## padotcom (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Archie:
> 
> Im Bezirk Oberbayern ist das Nachtangleverbot gesetzlich geregelt, da hat der Verein keinen Einfluss darauf!
> 
> ...


 
Nun gut, ich kenn sowas nicht. Und Nachtantgeln ist hier auch verboten. Und soweit mir bekannt, halten sich die meisten auch dran. Wird auch reichlich kontrolliert. Auch ohne Gastanglerfeindliche Vereine. Ich bin dafür das Mitglieder aus solchen Vereinen nirgendwo anders Gastangelkarten bekommen sollten. Auch sollten sie nicht an freien Gewässern angeln dürfen.
 Weil frei nach dem Motto: "Was du nicht willst, das man dir tu, füg auch keinem andern zu!"


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

@ Toni,


> Statt zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, solltest du beim Lesen mitdenken!


Gute Vorlage: 
Den gleichen Rat könnt ich dir für's schreiben geben. Und nu?? Bringt das was?

Wollen wir uns nun wirklich streiten wo der "Fehler" liegt? Beim Lesen oder beim Schreiben?
Laß uns einfach akzeptieren das wir unterschiedliche Sichtweisen haben.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.

Wenn die Regeln klar sind und Nachtangeln verbieten, dann halte ich mich daran.

Egal, ob Gesetz, oder "nur" vom Verein, oder der jeweiligen Kartenausgebenden Stelle.

Paßt mir das nicht, dann gehe ich einfach dort angeln, wo Nachtangeln erlaubt ist.

Wenn ich Gastangler bin, dann gebietet es schon die Höflichkeit, dass man sich regulär und vernünftig an dem Gewässer verhält, an dem man "Gast" ist.

Am "eigenen" Gewässer versteht sich das ohnehin von selbst (hoffe ich...!?!).

Es ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass man als "Gast" irgendwo angeln darf.

Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist die, dass oftmals Gastangler mit "Zusatz-Regeln" versehen werden und sich dabei schikaniert fühlen --> dazu kann man aber sagen, dass die Regeln meistens auf schlechten Erfahrungen der "Gastgeber" beruhen und den "Gastanglern" zu verdanken sind, die mit einer "nach mir die Sintflut-Einstellung" angeln, oder die meinen, Regeln seien da, um gebrochen zu werden.

Zudem sind die Regeln vorher schon bekannt und niemand wird gezwungen, dort zu angeln, wo ihm die Regeln nicht gefallen-->tut er es doch, dann kannte er die Regeln und hat sich diesen zu unterwerfen, oder geht besser einfach woanders angeln! PUNKT!

Mit etwas Vernunft und gutem Benehmen hatte ich noch nirgendwo als Gastangler Probleme und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es so aus dem Wald rausschallt, wie man reinruft.


Also könnte alles ganz einfach sein, wenn nicht manche Kollegen meinen würden, sie seien "outlaws".

In diesem Sinne:

Petri & nice weekend!

Ernie


----------



## padotcom (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Man darf dabei aber nicht vergessen, jeder ist irgendwo ein "Gastangler".


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



padotcom schrieb:


> Man darf dabei aber nicht vergessen, jeder ist irgendwo ein "Gastangler".



Und dementsprechend hat sich der "Gast" auch zu benehmen. Anderenfalls wirft ihne der "Wirt" einfach und ggf, dauerhaft aus der "Kneipe". Wo gibts da Verständnisprobleme?


----------



## padotcom (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Ich meine dieses leidige..."Wir erlauben bei uns keine Gastangler." Dabei sollten die Mitglieder in diesem Verein nicht vergessen, das sie eventuell auch einmal woanders als Gastangler angeln wollen.

Ich finde einfach das solche Dinge der falsche Weg gegen Verstöße der Regeln sind.


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



padotcom schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach das solche Dinge der falsche Weg gegen Verstöße der Regeln sind.



Dann zeige uns doch den richtigen Weg. Kein Verein könnte es sich beispielsweise leisten, sein Gewässer rund um die Uhr deckend zu beaufsichtigen...!


----------



## archie01 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann zeige uns doch den richtigen Weg. Kein Verein könnte es sich beispielsweise leisten, sein Gewässer rund um die Uhr deckend zu beaufsichtigen...!



Hallo
Natürlich hast du Recht , aber ich hoffe doch , das ist auch gar nicht nötig.
So ist es jedenfalls in den Vereinen , in denen ich bin.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## padotcom (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann zeige uns doch den richtigen Weg. Kein Verein könnte es sich beispielsweise leisten, sein Gewässer rund um die Uhr deckend zu beaufsichtigen...!


 
Dafür ist dies ja nicht der Richtige Thread.

Der Verein hat dann aber genug Geld um auf die Einnahmen zu verzichten?

Ich zieh da immer gerne den Vergleich aus dem Strassenverkehr hinzu. Ich weiß das der gerade bei der Finanzierung hinkt.

Wenn vor einer Zone 30 kmh erlaubt sind, dort aber nie kontrolliert wird, hält sich nach einiger Zeit niemand (fast) mehr dran. Nun hilft es nicht, dort ein 10 kmh Schild aufzustellen, damit die Leute wieder langsamer fahren. Öftere unberechenbare Kontrollen würden aber helfen, damit zumindest jeder der dort öfter lang fährt, sich wieder an die "Regel" hält.
Was ich meine ist, durch immer mehr verschärfte Regeln erreiche ich garnichts. Ich muss die Regeln die bestehen auch kontrollieren.

Aber das ist OT und sicher ein Riesenthema, zu dem jeder eine andere Meinung hat.

Das möchte ich aber noch betonen. An bestehende Regeln halte ich mich und ich stelle auch nicht alles in Frage. Ich mag halt nur dieses Ausschließen aller, weil einige sich nicht benehmen, nicht.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



> Ich bin dafür das Mitglieder aus solchen Vereinen nirgendwo anders Gastangelkarten bekommen sollten. Auch sollten sie nicht an freien Gewässern angeln dürfen.
> Weil frei nach dem Motto: "Was du nicht willst, das man dir tu, füg auch keinem andern zu!"


 
Hatte vor kurzen grade 2 Gastangler aus dem tiefsten Süden an meinem Hausgewässer. Der Erfolg hielt sich in Grenzen. Aber wiederkommem wollen sich doch.... Und warum??
-Kein Nachtangelverbot
-kein Bootsverbot
-kein E-Motor / Echolotverbot
-kein Futterverbot
-kein Verbot bestimmter Köder
-kein Zeltverbot
-Keine Zwangsentnahme des Fanges
-kein Mißgünstiger Vereinskamerad der einem das Leben schwer macht
noch Fragen??



> Kein Verein könnte es sich beispielsweise leisten, sein Gewässer rund um die Uhr deckend zu beaufsichtigen...!


 

Die Frage sei gestattet ,: Warum klappt es eigentlich zu über 90% im Rest von Deutschland?


----------



## Andal (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



> Die Frage sei gestattet ,: Warum klappt es eigentlich zu über 90% im Rest von Deutschland?



Möglicherweise ist in diesen 10% der Gebiete eine etwas höhere Besiedelungsdichte und es gibt dort weniger beangelbare Wasserfläche pro Kopf, als in Meck-Pomm?

Es ist sehr leicht, sich hinzustellen und gewisse Regelungen zu beklagen. Aber wenn sich Hinz & Kunz wie die Sau am Futterkasten benimmt, dann bleibt einem Rechtsinhaber nicht viel an Alternativen. Entweder sieht er zu, wie sein Eigentum zerschlampt wird, oder er haut die Sau zum Teufel.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Es ist ganz einfach so, dass vielen Menschen der Sinn für richtiges Verhalten entkommen ist.
Erst mal haben wir fast alle Verbote und Einschränkungen denjenigen zu verdanken, die sich in der Vergangenheit nicht zu benehmen wussten. Das sind eigentlich diejenigen, auf die man sauer sein sollte. Die Regelersteller reagiern doch nur darauf. 

Zum zweiten scheinen Gewässer auch heute noch in vielen Köpfen Niemandsland zu sein. Nur weil kein Zaun drum ist, meint so mancher machen zu können was er will. 

Leiden tun diejenigen, die sich nix zu Schulden kommen lassen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist ganz einfach so, dass vielen Menschen der Sinn für richtiges Verhalten entkommen ist.
> Erst mal haben wir fast alle Verbote und Einschränkungen denjenigen zu verdanken, die sich in der Vergangenheit nicht zu benehmen wussten. Das sind eigentlich diejenigen, auf die man sauer sein sollte. Die Regelersteller reagiern doch nur darauf.
> 
> Zum zweiten scheinen Gewässer auch heute noch in vielen Köpfen Niemandsland zu sein. Nur weil kein Zaun drum ist, meint so mancher machen zu können was er will.
> ...



Uneingeschränkt dakor


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

@Andal,
MV macht aber nicht 90% vom Rest Deutschlands aus.

*Das gewisse Verbote als Folge vom Fehlverhalten einiger weniger ihre  Begründung haben sehe ich ich ein. Absolut kein Problem.*

Nur das Nachtangelverbot allgemein mit der mangelnden Kontrollmöglichkeit zu begründen ist in meinen Augen absolut lächerlich.Und scheinbar sieht der Rest von Angeldeutschland das genauso.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Gunnar.

Wer soll denn kontrollieren?
Wer soll verstärkt kontrollieren?
Wer will und wird sich der zunehmender Gefahr der Pöbelei oder aber sogar schon härterem bei Kontrollen aussetzen?

Etwa Mitglieder der so verhaßten Vereine? Kostenlos und ehrenamtlich? Staatslakeine? Gutmenschen? Vereinsmeier?

Stell dir doch mal vor, du bist Kontrolleur und trifft auf den einen oder anderen Spezi aus dem AB?!

Das AB ist Lektüre in den Vereinen bei uns und zunehmend abschreckend ...


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Stell dir doch mal vor, du bist Kontrolleur und trifft auf den einen oder anderen Spezi aus dem AB?!
> 
> Das AB ist Lektüre in den Vereinen bei uns und zunehmend abschreckend ...



Na Toni, sicherlich ist der Anteil "solcher" Gesellen nicht höher als anderswo und im sogenannten "Real-Life" . Kein Grund die Lektüre als grundsätzlich "abschreckend" zu kategorisieren, oder? Problem: sie fallen immer wieder negativ auf, was leider immer wieder (egal wo!) hervorsticht und den einen oder anderen sicherlich "in Rage" Dinge schreiben lässt, die man sonst sicherlich nicht geschrieben (oder gesagt) hätte. #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

@Franky



leider jedoch ist die Tendenz im AB gerade Richtung "legal, illegal, scheiZZegal" ...

die Threadsthemen und die Äußerungen in an sich diesbezüglich Themaneutrale Threads häufen sich derzeit sehr auffällig und massiv!

Zum "Real-Life" habe ich ja genügend hier nun gesagt und auch die Konsequenzen dargestellt.

Die "Theorie" (AB) und die "Praxis" ("Real-Life) sind leider zunehmend diesbezüglich übereinstimmend erschrecken, abschreckend ...

sorry Franky, aber so empfinde ICH es derzeit ...


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Toni,

Ich habe keine befriedigende Antwort auf deine Fragen.

Wir haben hier auch einige Mißstände - resultieren u.a. wegen einer zu geringen Kontrolldichte.Das heiß ich sehe das Kontrollproplem im allgemeinen. Die Behörden sehen das genau so. Nur fehlt denen die Mittel daran was zu ändern. Gleichzeitig wurde vor einigen Jahren die Möglichkeit ehrenamtlicher FA zu werden um ein vielfaches erschwert. Ich bin etliche Jahre zusammen mit FA's unterwegs gewesen. Mein damaliger Verein hatte 8 "Stück" davon. Aktuell haben se jetzt keinen mehr.

Kurz gesagt , Ich sehe ein Kontrollproblem im allgemeinen. Aber ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang darin speziel auf die Nachtangelei bezogen.
 Und sorry das ich darauf rumreite . Warum kommt nur ein kleiner Teil des Landes damit nicht klar?? Problemangler - schwarze Schafe gibt es über das ganze Land verteilt. Aber nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz kommt auf den Gedanken den Anglern nachts das Licht auszuknipsen. Das leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Das Nachtangelverbot im Bezirk Oberbayern ist mir auch unverständlich.

Soll es doch der Verein bzw. Gewässerbewirtschafter nach seinen speziellen Gegebenheiten in Selbstverantwortung regeln.

Nur, obwohl ich dieses in meinen Postings nicht angesprochen habe, sondern generell die Art mancher inakzeptabel finde, warum soll nun ein Mitglied als Kontrolleur nachts sich mit Anglern anlegen, die dies nicht befolgen?


Du hast keine befriedigende Antwort, sagst du.. ich auch nicht, sage eben ich ... und deswegen ... aber siehe meine Postings vorher ...


----------



## close (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Andal schrieb:


> Ah ja. Wenn man dir also hinterrücks und unerkannt eine über den Scheitel zieht, dann bist du glücklich und zufrieden, denn es entspricht ja genau deinem Motto; die Regel wurde gebrochen!



Ist dein gutes Recht das zu versuchen, wenn du es hin bekommst Glück gehabt. Ansonsten freu ich mich halt. :q



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Zum Teufel wünsche ich dich  nicht, aber ich muss sagen, dass ich ganz selten so etwas dummes und  idiotisches gelesen habe.
> 
> In letzter Zeit kommt dieses pubertäre "Billy the Kid-Getue" ja häufiger  vor, als wenn man, wenn man gegen irgendeine Regel verstößt der  Staatsmacht den Finger zeigt. In den allermeisten Fällen ist so ein  prahlerisches Gebrülle eben nur Getue und in der Realität sieht es dann  ganz anders aus als im anonymen Internet.
> Neu ist in letzter Zeit, Leute die sich weitestgehend an Regeln halten,  als "Staatslakaien" oder "Gutmenschen zu bezeichnen. So ein Posting  macht mich immer etwas betroffen, weil man sich ja vorstellen kann, wie  frustrierend ein Leben sonst so sein muss, wenn man meint im Anglerboard  den Renegaten geben zu müssen.



Keine Angst, 
pubertär ist das sicher nicht die Phase hab ich schon lange hinter mir.
Ich versuche auch in keinster Weise der Verwaltung den Finger zu zeigen in dem ich irgend welche Regeln breche, es verhält sich eher genau anderstrum.
Um es mal auf gut deutsch zu sagen zeige ich ihr den Finger und scheiß deshalb auf ihre Regeln.
Ich lebe meine Einstellung zu den Iso-Normen der Brd-Verwaltungs.GmbH, der allwissenden Eu und dieser so genannten Moral reichlich Freizügig. 
Eben diese Moral die uns ja unter anderem auch Bevollmächtigt guten Gewissens, unter dem Befehl der USA,  in irgend welche Länder einzumaschieren um ihnen den Frieden und die Zivilisation durch Waffengewalt zu schenken. :q
Keine Angst ich weis sehr genau (vielleicht zu genau für dein Weltbild) was ich von den Gesetzen und Regeln hierzulande zu halten hab.

Ich erlebe es auch täglich das Personen einer älteren Generation meine Aussagen als idiotisch abtun, nur um nicht nachdenken zu müßen. Ich beziehe das aber eher auf das Alter und die Zeit die sie hier in der Gehirnwäschepolitik verbringen mußten. Irgend wann hört man halt einfach das eigenständige Denken auf und macht was einem Befohlen wird.
Eigendlich kein Wunder bei dem Fernsehprogramm usw. heut zu tage.
Würde dir das jetzt zwar echt gerne erläutern wie genau ich auf so etwas komme aber ich ziehe es vor mir nicht die Finger wund zu Tippen.

Tut mir leid wenn du dich jetzt Angegriffen fühlst, viellecht ist das sogar berechtigt. Allerdings fühle ich mich das auch, wenn man meine Aussagen ohne jegliches Wissen zu meiner Person oder meiner Denkweise als Dumm und Idiotisch bezeichnet.
Aber naja so ist das halt wenn man als staatliche Einheit (bzw. Herde) denkt und keine Abweichungen zulässt.
Allerdings bin ich mir auch völlig bewust das dieser Post nicht ein mal ansatzweise etwas bringt da ihr sowieso nur mit einem riesigen Fragezeichen über dem Kopf vor dem Bildschirm sitzt.
Wenn du willst können wir uns ja gerne mal auf ein Bier beim Fischen treffen dann erläutere ich dir das ganze gerne genauer. Allerdings werden wir dann vermutlich zwangsweise das Nachtangelverbot ignorieren müßen, da das Thema einfach zu umfangreich ist.

Vielleicht hat den meisten bis jetzt auch nur der Begriff gefehlt um ihre Abneigung zu verdeutlichen, ich benutze diese Begriffe aber schon eine ganze Weile da kaum etwas anderes besser zutrifft.
 Ich weis jetzt nicht wie ich das verstehen soll das du mich als Renegat bezeichnest. Aber alleine die Tatsache das du diesen Begriff aus der Religion gewählt hast, anstatt einem anderen,  um die Moral und die hiesige Politik gegenüber mir zu verteidigen führt mich dazu diese Aussage als Kompliment zu verstehen. :q
Und nicht nur das, alleine dieses Wort bringt mich zu der Überzeugung das ich mit dir sicher kein Bier trinke geschweige denn zum Fischen gehe.

Ich weis nicht ob du den Sarkasmus in den Zeilen erkennst aber glaub mir  er ist anwesend.


mfg.

Ps: damit ist das für mich beendet da es doch etwas oT ist.

*Edit for Topic*

Da find ich die Leistung am Bodensee im Bregenzer Gebiet herausragend, dort Pratroliert die ganze Nacht das Ordnungsamt mit einigen Fahrzeugen am See.
Dort ist zwar auch ein Nachtangelverbot aber es interresiert keinen, dafür Sorgen sie für Ruhe.
Was für mich Persönlich in Bezug auf das Nachtangelverbot durchaus positiver ist als es ganz zu verbieten bzw. nicht zu dulden.


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Toni,


> leider jedoch ist die Tendenz im AB gerade Richtung "legal, illegal, scheiZZegal" ...


Seltsam diesen Trend sehe ich nicht. Im Gegenteil mir kommt es eher vor wie eine Ansammlung von regulierungswütigen gesetzes treuen Anglern......... Auf jede noch so kleine Verfehlung wird sich gestürtzt und drastische Strafen gefordert.
Die Ausnahmen fallen zwar auf , aber nicht in der Anzahl als soche..

Lesen wir beide das selbe AB?? LooL


----------



## archie01 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Toni,
> 
> Seltsam diesen Trend sehe ich nicht. Im Gegenteil mir kommt es eher vor wie eine Ansammlung von regulierungswütigen gesetzes treuen Anglern......... Auf jede noch so kleine Verfehlung wird sich gestürtzt und drastische Strafen gefordert.
> Die Ausnahmen fallen zwar auf , aber nicht in der Anzahl als soche..
> ...




Hallo
Wo ist der Danke Button #6
Leider gibt`s den nicht, aber irgendwie muß man ja seine Zustimmung äußern.....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Zusser (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Die Argumentation, das Nachtangeln müsse verboten werden, weil bei Nacht niemand kontrollieren wolle, ist ja schon etwas schildbürgerlich, nicht wahr?

Vor einer der letzten Wahlen hab ich doch tatsächlich Plakate der Bayern Partei gesehen, mit dem Slogan "Verbrechen verbieten". Ich fand den Spruch damals einfach nur plem plem. 

Und jetzt lese ich hier sinngemäß das selbe. Wir verbieten einfach, dann müssen wir nicht mehr kontrollieren.

Na ja, die große Politik machts vor: Einfach Stoppschilder im Internet aufstellen, schon gibts keine KiPo mehr. 
Und der (nicht nur) deutsche Michl glaubt 's auch noch. 
Mutti mach den Fernseher an, sonst fang ich noch an zu denken.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Seltsam diesen Trend sehe ich nicht.



Gunnar, ich sehe diesen Trend auch.

Die Argumentation verläuft ja immer auf die gleiche Art und Weise.



Ey boa ey, ich bin der Geilste, ich muss mich an Regeln nicht halten, so wie so alles Scheizze und die Obrigkeit ist fies zu uns.
Der Hinweis, das bestimmte Regeln auch dann sinnvoll sein könnten, wenn es den eigenen Horizont übersteigt, wird polemisch mit Begriffen wie Staatslakai, Obrigkeitshöriger und am besten mit Gutmensch belegt.
Der unvermeidliche Hinweis darauf, dass wohl jeder schon mal zu schnell Auto gefahren sei, man sich also nicht aufregen möge.
Wenn ich dann noch sowas lese, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob da nicht jemand Persil in seinen Kopf geschüttet hat, weil es nur noch blubbert .



> Keine Angst ich weis sehr genau (vielleicht zu genau für dein Weltbild)  was ich von den Gesetzen und Regeln hierzulande zu halten hab.
> 
> Ich erlebe es auch täglich das Personen einer älteren Generation meine  Aussagen als idiotisch abtun, nur um nicht nachdenken zu müßen. Ich  beziehe das aber eher auf das Alter und die Zeit die sie hier in der  Gehirnwäschepolitik verbringen mußten. Irgend wann hört man halt einfach  das eigenständige Denken auf und macht was einem Befohlen wird.
> Eigendlich kein Wunder bei dem Fernsehprogramm usw. heut zu  tage.


Gunnar, mal im Ernst, wir beide leben und angeln in großen Flächenstaaten mit vergleichsweise wenig Anglern. Bei uns in Niedersachsen gibt es noch deutlich mehr als in anderen Bundesländern, die große Freiheit. Einschränkungen entstehen bei uns im Wesentlichen durch die Vereine, die demokratisch strukturiert sind und wenn einem etwas an den zusätzlichen Regeln nicht passt, dann kann er sie ja einfach ändern, in dem er gut argumentiert und dadurch für seine Ideen eine Mehrheit sucht. Wenn man keine Mehrheit findet, dann hat man entweder schlecht argumentiert oder andere haben eben andere Interessen. So ist das eben in Gemeinschaften. Da kann wohl nicht jeder hemmungslos unter dem Deckmantel des ideologischen Widerstandskämpfer seine eigenen Interessen ausleben. 

Man kann Regeln diskutieren, man kann sie ändern, man kann sie vielleicht auch mal interpretieren, aber unter dem Bezug auf die Vernunft öffentlich zu verkünden, dass Leute die sich grundsätzlich - und nicht prinzipiell, das ist ein Unterschied - an Regeln halten Idioten sind, das finde ich persönlich echt traurig.

Das ist hier ja nur ein Angelforum und ob ein Fisch jetzt nachts um 1 oder um viertel vor 12 auf den Schädel bekommt finde ich persönlich egal, aber in den Postings die man hier teilweise zu lesen bekommt, kann man einen immer größeren Egoismus herauslesen, bei dem man sich fragt, ob derjenige in anderen - wichtigeren - Lebenszusammenhängen nicht genauso ist.

Ich finde das schade, niemand ist perfekt, jeder macht Fehler, aber man sollte zumindest versuchen anständig zu bleiben.



close schrieb:


> Ich weis jetzt nicht wie ich das verstehen soll das  du mich als Renegat bezeichnest. Aber alleine die Tatsache das du  diesen Begriff aus der Religion gewählt hast, anstatt einem anderen,  um  die Moral und die hiesige Politik gegenüber mir zu verteidigen führt  mich dazu diese Aussage als Kompliment zu verstehen.



Ich denke, dass du das etwas falsch interpretiert. Einen religiösen Bezug  stelle ich da nicht her, obwohl ich verstehen kann, dass das gut in ein etwas verqueres Weltbild passen würde. Als Rengaten bezeicht man heute auch Menschen, die ideologisch geprägt durch z.b. Marxismus, Nationalismus, Antisemitismus oder Rassismus sind, entsprechend ideologisch denken und argumentieren, aber trotzdem das gemütliche Nest nicht verlassen, weil es ja so schön bequem ist. Das geht jetzt etwas weit, ich finde ein Nachtangelverbot auch unsinnig, vielleicht hat ja mal jemand eine gute Erklärung dafür.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gunnar, ich sehe diesen Trend auch.
> 
> Die Argumentation verläuft ja immer auf die gleiche Art und Weise.
> 
> ...





Also nee, ich seh da ebenfalls keinen Trend. Jedenfalls nicht in der von Dir beschriebenen Form. Bei der Menge der AB-User sind das doch krasse Ausnahmen.

Falls es aber darum geht, bestimmte Regeln und Gesetze in Frage zu stellen und über die Sinnhaftigkeit zu diskutieren, dann sehe ich da nichts verwerfliches dran. 
Man muss sich zwar an geltendes Recht halten, aber man muss nicht alles für Gut heißen.


----------



## Gunnar. (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Hallo Uli,


Ich seh da wie gesagt Ausnahmen. Diese sind zwar sehr deutlich und befremdlich - bleiben aber Aussnahmen.
Der Autozuschnellfahrvergleich ist in seiner Anhäufung ein beliebtes Totschlagargument geworden. Der Vergleich stimmt zwar generell , verliert aber auf Grund seiner alles und jeder Anwendung schnell an Substanz.Was bleibt ist der Nervfaktor.


----------



## Mosel-County (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Hallo Jungs.

Ich will ja eure Schreibwut nicht unterbrechen-aber ich denke das Thema ist durch seit S.5 -zumindest weiß ich, was ich wissen wollte(mehr oder weniger...#6)


Natürlich könnt Ihr den Thread gerne weiter verwenden um euch die Köpfe einzu-schreiben- :r

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend!(Auch den 2-3 die mich zu unrecht angegriffen haben - möge sich Gott Ihrer erbarmen!

Bis denn#h

Ps. Da muss ich mir demnächst mal ein neues Thema ausdenken, bei dem der nächste wieder Herzrasen beim lesen meiner dümmlichen Fragen bekommt - ist doch immer wieder schön jemanden auf die Palme zu treiben 

Pps.Sorry, dass konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen#d

Schlaft gut!


----------



## erT (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist hier ja nur ein Angelforum und ob ein Fisch jetzt nachts um 1 oder um viertel vor 12 auf den Schädel bekommt finde ich persönlich egal, aber in den Postings die man hier teilweise zu lesen bekommt, kann man einen immer größeren Egoismus herauslesen, bei dem man sich fragt, ob derjenige in anderen - wichtigeren - Lebenszusammenhängen nicht genauso ist.



Es wird interpretiert, gedeutet, vermutet, gemunkelt....und vor allem alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt.
Aber kaum jemand nimmt einfach mal das zur Geltung, was hier wirklich geschrieben steht. Es muss immer um 2 Ecken weiter gedacht werden und am Ende gehen wir alle fremd und schlafen mit unseren Geschwistern.
Im Rahmen der Evolution sind es übrigens die 'Egoisten' die uns hierher gebracht haben!
Und es gibt von ALLEM eine angemessene Dosis.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Mosel-County schrieb:


> Ps. Da muss ich mir demnächst mal ein neues Thema ausdenken, bei dem der nächste wieder Herzrasen beim lesen meiner dümmlichen Fragen bekommt - ist doch immer wieder schön jemanden auf die Palme zu treiben
> 
> Pps.Sorry, dass konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen#d



Herzrasen krieg ich sicher nicht, aber einen nervösen Mausklickfinger wenn ich den Verdacht habe, dass jemand rumtrollt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Wir in B - W haben ja auch mit dem Nachtangelverbot zu tun.

Ernies Fragen kann man da noch etwas erweitern:


> Abgesehen davon sind Grenzfälle sicherlich spannend:
> 
> Was ist, wenn ich den 2m Wels über 0 Uhr hinaus drillen muß??? (Schnur kappen und nach Hause gehen, damit man nicht Schwarzangler ist?)
> 
> ...



Denn bei uns ist es so, dass der metereologische Sonnenaufgang zählt (also nicht wenn der Angler meint, er sieht noch was, rechtlich ist da Stunden vorher Schluss...). Und zwar 1 Stunde vor bis 1 Stunde nach (meteorologischern) Sonnenauf/untergang...

Interessant dabei:
Auf Waller und Aal darf man jedoch nachts bis 1 Uhr fischen.

Problem dabei: 
Du fischst tagsüber z.- B, auf Zander, Karpfen und Hecht, fängst auch was und hast den Fisch abgeschlagen.

Nachts angelst Du regulär auf Aal oder Waller (wobei mit den da normal verwendeten Ködern ja alle möglichen Fische beissen können (Wurm, Köfi, Fetzen, (Waller)Boilies) etc.)).

Das Problem bei einer Kontrolle:
Erklär mal den Zeitpunkt des Fanges von Deinem Karpfen/Zander/Hecht, den Du tagsüber gefangen hast. Da gibts auch bei der Wapo ganz unterschiedliche individuelle Ansichten, wie das zu handhaben ist und reicht von Anzeige und Gerät einziehen bis hin zu "wen juckts".. je nach Beamten...

Auf Nachfrage in Stuttgart bei der Landesregierung welchen Zweck das hätte mit dem Nachtangelverbot bekam ich auch keine schriftliche Auskunft, sondern nur telefonisch (klar als private Meinung) mit der Ansage, das nicht veröffentlichen zu dürfen.



Es gibt ja unzählige, zum Teil auch sicherlich berechtigte, Einschränkungen an den verschiedenen Gewässern.

Und man hat sich, ob Gastangler oder Vereins/Jahreskartenangler schlicht daran zu halten..

Allerdings erschliesst sich eben zum einen vielen Anglern der Sinn manchen Verbotes und Einschränkung wie das hier diskutierte Nachtangeln nicht.

Zum anderen muss man immer zuerst mal schauen, von wem das Verbot überhaupt ausgeht. Ist es also eine gesetzliche Regelung, oder die eines Verbandes (Bund/Land/regional) oder Vereines/Gewässerbewirtschafters?

Ändert zwar nichts an der Tatsache der bestehenden und einzuhaltenden Beschränkung, macht aber oft den Sinn deutlicher, wenn man weiss, wer hinter eine Beschränkung steckt. 

Und ändern kann man was, da hat Toni wiederum vollkommen recht, man kann in Vereinen/Verbänden dafür arbeiten, dass als unsinnig empfundene Einschränkungen aufgehoben werden - zumindest da, wo diese das sagen haben. 

Schwieriger wird das, wenn es um Gesetze geht. Noch schwieriger, wenn man die 16 verschiedenen Landesfischereigesetze denkt. Und die Krise krieg ich dann, wenn ich an Mail/Briefwechsel oder Telefonate denke mit verschiedenen Zuständigen (Minister/Fischereireferenten etc.). 

Denn auch da ist es leider so, dass vieles eben so gemacht wird, weil es schon immer so gemacht wurde, dass Begründungen aus übergeordnetem Recht (z. B. Tierschutz, Wasserrahmenrichtlinie etc.)  heran geführt werden, die rechtlich zum Teil schlicht nicht haltbar sind, weil in anderen Bundesländern wiederum klar erlaubt.

Und, um auf die Eingangsfrage des TE zurück zu kommen, genau da liegt auch die Krux, wenn es um das "Strafmaß" geht, sowohl allgemein wie auch im hier angesprochenen Fall des verbotenen Nachtangelns. Nicht nur, das es hier je nach Landesgesetz unterschiedliche Regelungen gibt, unterhalb dieser Ebene gibt es dann auch noch verschiedenne weitere Regelungen dazu - ein fast immer unübersehbarer Wust an Gesetzen, Durchführungsverordnugen, Regelungen von Gewässerbewirtschaftern und "Gewohnheitsrecht".

Und dazu kommen noch zwei weitere "Unsicherheitsfaktoren":
Der jeweilige Kontrolleur sowie im Ernstfall der zuständige Richter.

Ebenso wie am gleichen Wasser (also zu gleichen rechtlichen Bedingungen) der eine Kontrolleur das großzügiger auslegt, während der andere sofort die große Keule schwingt, ist es auch bei Richtern (da solche Dinge ja von den unteren Gerichten (Amtsgericht) bearbeitet werden. Und da fehlt oft die Fachkenntnis der Richter, so dass der eine ein Verfahren locker einstellen wird, während der andere vielleicht ein Exempel statuieren will.. 

Oder nochmal andres gesagt:
Vorherzusagen welches Strafmaß für unerlaubtes Nachtangeln letztlich angewendet wird, ist pauschal schlicht unmöglich, das kommt rein auf den Einzelfall an.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> leider jedoch ist die Tendenz im AB gerade Richtung "legal, illegal, scheiZZegal"





Gunnar. schrieb:


> Toni,
> 
> Seltsam diesen Trend sehe ich nicht. Im Gegenteil mir kommt es eher vor wie eine Ansammlung von regulierungswütigen gesetzes treuen Anglern......... Auf jede noch so kleine Verfehlung wird sich gestürtzt und drastische Strafen gefordert.
> Die Ausnahmen fallen zwar auf , aber nicht in der Anzahl als soche..
> ...



Also ich sehe BEIDE Richtungen verstärkt auftreten...

Die "Normalos" in der Mitte werden eine immer kleiner werdende Gruppe, dabei sind doch NIEMALS die Extreme das Rückgrat der Masse, sondern eben wir "Normalos".


----------



## close (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

@ sundvogel: ich weis für was dieses Wort heut zu Tage steht, ich habe in meiner Aussage eher auf den Ursprung des Wortes angespielt der ja durch aus ein Religiöser ist.
In der heutigen Zeit könnte man zu der Beschreibung des Wortes sicher auch die Selbst gebildete Meinung hinzufügen wenn diese von der abweicht, die von den Kontrollmedien propagiert wird.
So damit ist das für mich beendet, da es mir deutlich zu lange dauern würde dir meine Meinung und die Gründe die mich zu dieser bringen zu erläutern.
Wie gesagt währ das wohl auch zu sehr oT.

BtT

Ich hab mich gerade mal genauer dazu informiert wie genau das hier aussieht.
Also ob man eine Möglichkeit hat diese Regelung anzufechten.
Es scheint so als wurde das Nachtangelverbot in Bayern aufgehoben und es wird nun den Bezirken überlassen wie sie dieses handhaben.
Hört sich ja schon mal gut an dachte ich mir.

Als ich dann ein Stück weiter war wünschte ich mir doch tatsächlich einen Verein bei dem man das einfach über eine Abstimmung ändern kann.

Hier mal ein Auszug:
Hinweis: Für den Bodensee gilt das Verbot des „aktiven“ Fischfangs zur Nachtzeit nach internationaler Absprache weiterhin.

Somit steht wohl fest das einem hier wohl einfach nur das ignorieren dieser Regelung bleibt.
Schon Klasse das es von der Obrigkeit als nutzlos angesehen wird und daher abgeschaft wird, aber es so ein paar Wirrköpfe weiterhin anwenden dürfen wie sie Lust und Laune haben.

Genau das gleiche wie bei einer bestimmten Sachlage im Verkehrs.- bzw. Verwaltungsrecht, da wird vom Bundesverfassungsgericht in mehreren Urteilen beschlossen das die derzeitige Verfahrensweise rechtswiedrig ist aber es interresiert keine Sau.
Die Ämter und Behörden machen ganau so weiter wie vor den Urteilen, es gibt ja inzwischen auch genügend die sich damit dämlich verdienen.
Sicher keine schlechte Lösung für diejenigen die damit Kohle machen.
Denn wer kann sich schon einen Rechtsstreit bis zum BvR leisten, da spielt ja sogar kaum eine Rechtsschutzversicherung mit. Tja aber so ist halt leider die Sachlage in dieser ach so tollen Demokratie. #6
Geld regiert das Land und wer nicht genug davon hat der hat auch kein Anspruch auf Gerechtigkeit.

mfg.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Verstoß gegen Nachtangelverbot*

Es ist unglaublich was hier an Energien verschwendet wird. Täglich werden wir für dumm verkauft/vorgeführt und alle schauen nur zu, ich würde mir genau da eure Energien wünschen und nicht bei einem solch belanglosen Thread, wo sich einer erkundigt was ist wenn ich doch....

Einfach mal Luft holen und sich dass durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Und selbst wenn er da das Gesetz brechen würde wäre es so was von belanglos in unserer Welt, dass es mehr als uninteressant ist. Die wo hier Steine werfen haben hier einen großen Mund, und wenn es drauf ankommt schauen sie zu, und wenn es anders wäre hätten sie diese Zeit nicht hierfür. Aber keine Angst ich bin glaube ich auch nicht viel besser.


----------

